# deodorant labels



## CougarGirl (Nov 20, 2017)

HI,

I'm just starting to use deodorant roll up containers and was wondering if the clear plastic labels work ok on these. I question whether the inkjet printing at home that I do, will the labels last with daily hand use on them or will they run?? do I have to get them done professionally, hope not. I was hoping to use Avery type labels myself.
Ideas??
thanks


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2017)

Here's a link to Water Proof Labels for Inkjet printers:
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Waterproof-Inkjet-Labels/

I buy the full sheets, 8.5" X 11" and get 10 labels per page for my Achy Breaky Balm that comes in a push up deodorant tube. The really neat thing about these labels is that I can recycle the container with the label on through the dishwasher and they come out looking good as new -- for personal use, of course. 




ETA: Disclaimer: No worries about making "medical claims". I don't sell this product. It's for personal use and I make it for friends,  family, and family friends.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 21, 2017)

I use the 2 x 4 Waterproof labels from Labels by the Sheet. They work great in my laser printer and I use Avery template.


----------

